# Drunk pax passed out next to my Prius, middle of street



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)









I'm wondering if I should call the ambulance he's literally cannot mobilize right now and I think he's having slight difficulty breathing.. he's not responding to me at all as I'm calling his name. I will not say even say his first name to keep this totally anonymous.

Im hoping this is only alcohol doing this to him.

The police will be upset because he LOOKS underage.*







*


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

call 911

grab his phone 
give yourself a nice tip and 5 stars, lol just kidding


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> call 911
> 
> grab his phone
> give yourself a nice tip and 5 stars, lol just kidding


if he doesn't respond in the next couple of minutes I certainly think I better because I cannot feel safe moving him and I'm not sure if I want to give him mouth to mouth right now.

But I will if I have to.

I've had drunk passengers plenty of times but not one that just opened the door fell out onto the street and cannot respond to my commands. Again I hope it's only alcohol.



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> call 911
> 
> grab his phone
> give yourself a nice tip and 5 stars, lol just kidding


The first part was accurate and I agree. The second part was just too funny.

I just tried to browse him and he told me "get the f away from me bro...(mumbled)"

Dude I think I'm going to call the police or the ambulance.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

NO don't touch him

i would call an ambulance, if he is not responding, him getting in trouble is better than dying

if this is an OD, he needs help

sometimes, humor in a tough situation will help you stay calm


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> NO don't touch him
> 
> i would call an ambulance, if he is not responding, him getting in trouble is better than dying
> 
> ...


On the phone with 911. I hate to get him in trouble... But this is serious. They are sending someone.. police are here









Police are worried so they're sending the ambulance


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Police are worried so they're sending the ambulance


At least they didn't shoot him.

.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> NO don't touch him
> 
> i would call an ambulance, if he is not responding, him getting in trouble is better than dying
> 
> ...


Good point my friend good point. I was thinking about lifting him but I was afraid he had alcohol poisoning because he just literally wasn't responding period and then when I tried to gently pull him up and he said those expletives at me. I knew that he needed some serious help. I cannot imagine how angry his parents are going to be because they're knocking on his front door


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> The police will be upset because he's clearly underage


Don't take underage kids, it is a disaster waiting to happen. Whether they be school kids or teenagers, Über's policy on underage is there for a reason.

.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> At least they didn't shoot him.
> 
> .


This is park ridge illinois I doubt the police would do that but that was very funny, the ambulance are here and trying to work on him. The police just said I could leave so I'm leaving. I really really hated having to call 911 but I didn't see any other way because he was literally not moving at all and I would have had to forcibly drag him period and then what would I do knock on his door?



Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't take underage kids, it is a disaster waiting to happen. Whether they be school kids or teenagers, Über's policy on underage is there for a reason.
> 
> .


I shouldn't say for sure he's underage because I didn't know it's dark and he has a lot of hair covering his face. I'm just assuming he's underage because he looks really young.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't take underage kids, it is a disaster waiting to happen. Whether they be school kids or teenagers, Über's policy on underage is there for a reason.
> 
> .


You're correct I should never take an underage kid. But it wasn't an obvious underage kid if that makes sense. It wasn't like he's 14 or anything like that. Anyhow I dread what's happening right now at his house. And I'm hoping that he's okay. the whole street was full of sirens and a fire engine ,an ambulance, and police cars.



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> NO don't touch him
> 
> i would call an ambulance, if he is not responding, him getting in trouble is better than dying
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was really afraid of alcohol or drug poisoning as you pointed out. cuz he was having difficulty breathing and if someone is vomiting and unresponsive they can choke on their vomit


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> This is park ridge illinois I doubt the police would do that but that was very funny, the ambulance are here and trying to work on him. The police just said I could leave so I'm leaving. I really really hated having to call 911 but I didn't see any other way because he was literally not moving at all and I would have had to forcibly drag him period and then what would I do knock on his door?


Your solution is probably correct. What else can you do but call the police? At the end of the day, we are paid next to nothing to transport what often turns out to be bogans, who end up slobbering in their own vomit. We are not trained as emergency workers, and we cannot (usually) make a judgement on someone's mental or physical state if they have overindulged in alcohol or pharmaceuticals.

I'm not familiar with the Park Ridge PD, but it is good to hear they 'keep em holstered'. :smiles:

Were any of the cops, hot policewomen? There's just something about those uniforms and the cuffs. 



Young Kim said:


> You're correct I should never take an underage kid. But it wasn't an obvious underage kid if that makes sense. It wasn't like he's 14 or anything like that. Anyhow I dread what's happening right now at his house. And I'm hoping that he's okay. the whole street was full of sirens and a fire engine ,an ambulance, and police cars.


Lordy!! I'm inclined to think he might be grounded this week!

.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Your solution is probably correct. What else can you do but call the police? At the end of the day, we are paid next to nothing to transport what often turns out to be bogans, who end up slobbering in their own vomit. We are not trained as emergency workers, and we cannot (usually) make a judgement on someone's mental or physical state if they have overindulged in alcohol or pharmaceuticals.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Park Ridge PD, but it is good to hear they 'keep em holstered'. :smiles:
> 
> ...


Thanks for backing me up on this. If this was in the middle of the day, I may have thought of bringing the doorbell and having his parents come out. And they could call 911. But this was 4: 00 am Saturday night totally dark

Lol at the comment about the police being hot women.. no it was just two male caucasian police officers.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

When passengers are melting into the pavement you definitely do not treat it like a situation where you would pick them up. For too many reasons to list all modern and medical and legal. Plus you don’t seem like the type to believe anything falls outside our job description but this literally is the line. I would want to call it in and the only sad thing there is they can be in other kinds of trouble with the system, imagine if they had priors, so you make sure it’s absolutely necessary like here yeah that’s approaching textbook.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Volvonaut said:


> When passengers are melting into the pavement you definitely do not treat it like a situation where you would pick them up. For too many reasons to list all modern and medical and legal. Plus you don't seem like the type to believe anything falls outside our job description but this literally is the line. I would want to call it in and the only sad thing there is they can be in other kinds of trouble with the system, imagine if they had priors, so you make sure it's absolutely necessary like here yeah that's approaching textbook.


Thanks for your input my friend. By the way I had another pick up down the street and and in the area, and I saw a red ambulance I think the same one speeding toward lutheran general hospital so I think it might have been my pax

Something like this happened to me about 4 years ago while I was driving uber.. it wasn't a passenger but my friend called me while I was driving Uber and told me about a mutual friend who was passed out from alcohol and drugs vomiting ....unconscious. we both thought he would be fine but when I got there he was unconscious and I called 911. And he actually died in the hospital later.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

So i googled "park ridge IL" and "Uber" and the first thing that comes up is.....


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> So i googled "park ridge IL" and "Uber" and the first thing that comes up is.....
> View attachment 510691


Indeed, that was east of Park Ridge, IL. But that event really shook up the northern suburbs that's for sure!


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)
> View attachment 510681
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy, he ded.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> On the phone with 911. I hate to get him in trouble


So will you get a 5star and tip for looking out for him, or your account put on hold from the rider report after the kid gets mad that the cops were called on him.

What did you rate him?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would have called for an ambulance on the first call not the police. If you ask the 911 operator for an ambulance they will send an ambulance.

I would have worded it to the 911 operator that you were driving him home on uber and he passed out/incoherent getting out of the car and isn't responding and won't move off the road and you think it might be alcohol poisoning.

If he's that far out of it an ambulance is the way to do it.

Door knocking also isn't the best of ideas...

1. Are you at the correct address?
2. Are you _SURE_ your at the correct address?
3. Are you sure that this drunken idiot didn't put in the address he last lived at?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I would have called for an ambulance on the first call not the police. If you ask the 911 operator for an ambulance they will send an ambulance.
> 
> I would have worded it to the 911 operator that you were driving him home on uber and he passed out/incoherent getting out of the car and isn't responding and won't move off the road and you think it might be alcohol poisoning.
> 
> ...


Good morning to you @Stevie The magic Unicorn my buddy! Yes, I did carefully word it to the 911 operator that we need a paramedic, not the police. But... she sent the police anyways. I think that is actually protocol here in Chicago at least on the northside suburbs. Whenever the paramedics / ambulance are called, the police come too.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> At least they didn't shoot him.
> .


That was a seriously asshole comment, dude.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> That was a seriously @@@@@@@ comment, dude.


Thanks, dude &#129303;

.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> That was a seriously @@@@@@@ comment, dude.


Dear @Clothahump, I know Who is John Galt? and recall many of his/her responses, and I am sure he was just making a joke.:wink: Especially because our city is a rather violent one at times.




El Impulsador said:


> Oh boy, he ded.


Well @El Impulsador, I think this may be a domino effect. When he came out of his friend's house, I saw that there was a party there. Several Ubers had pulled up. No doubt this was a party full of young kids doing stuff that they should NOT have been doing. Park Ridge is a rather upscale neighborhood. All the kids go to Maine South High School, where Hillary Clinton went to high school at (a school mostly for rich kids). I bet a lot of parents are going to be called this morning. I bet the parents of my pax are speed dialing right now especially where the party was held.

I really hated having to call 911... And I made sure to ask the operator to please just send an ambulance or paramedics, not the police... but I knew the protocol in my area (I live next door in Niles, IL)

As I left, I did ask very politely that the kid needs help, not to get into any legal trouble.

I remember the police officer yelling the kid's name over and over... and when the kid did not respond back, that is when I heard him radio for an ambulance. I saw a fire truck coming down the street too. I know that in my area, when 911 is called, even the fire engine truck comes. Does anyone also have this same protocol in their area? When the ambulance comes, the police AND a fire truck arrives? I don't see the point of a fire engine truck!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I hope you at least kept the trip running. Wait time is measly but better than nothing.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> At least they didn't shoot him.


He didnt pull a gun or
start shooting at them is why !


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)
> View attachment 510681
> 
> 
> ...


Red Prius? Huh
But anyway you shouldn't bother yourself for this kind of people.
If he's not on the middle of the road just leave him there.
Just advise, don't put your nose in somebody's else business, nothing good will happen.



Young Kim said:


> I don't see the point of a fire engine truck!


Money(overtime, budgets they need to spend, etc.), they are Getting paid extra for it from your taxes(not from your obviously, Uber drivers don't pay them, but anyway).
I saw the car on fire last month no one actually come for 20min, I did call 911, they connected me with Fire department and the bored voice on the over end asked me if is it still on fire lol.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Did you get $5 for No Mask On? 😂 😂 
Poor Kid. His friends should have not left him alone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The first question is: "Why did you allow someone in that condition to board your vehicle in the first place?

I hope that he did not ralph in your car.



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> NO don't touch him


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



Young Kim said:


> On the phone with 911. I hate to get him in trouble... But this is serious. They are sending someone.. police are herePolice are worried so they're sending the ambulance


The police are trained to deal with this. You _ain't_ . You did the right thing.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Drunk lives matter.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Good morning to you @Stevie The magic Unicorn my buddy! Yes, I did carefully word it to the 911 operator that we need a paramedic, not the police. But... she sent the police anyways. I think that is actually protocol here in Chicago at least on the northside suburbs. Whenever the paramedics / ambulance are called, the police come too.


OK...

Just checking...

:thumbup:


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Adrenaline Junkie @Young Kim, you regale us with great stories! However, I beg of you, never, ever, ever consider giving mouth-to-mouth to a pax who is drunk and laying in the road. Next you know, you'll be hauled away for sexual assault. Glad you called in the lights & sirens.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Narcan saves lives!


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Something like this happened to me about 4 years ago while I was driving uber.. it wasn't a passenger but my friend called me while I was driving Uber and told me about a mutual friend who was passed out from alcohol and drugs vomiting ....unconscious. we both thought he would be fine but when I got there he was unconscious and I called 911. And he actually died in the hospital later.


Your experiences remind me of a downtown L.A. pick-up some years ago. Young couple, late 20s, celebrating his birthday at Standard Hotel. She got in first, apologized for delay in boyfriend joining us in car, said they had been drinking wine, doing ecstasy. He finally shows up and upon getting in back, immediately passes out, head falls in her lap.

She throws up a couple of blocks into ride, after asking politely for me to pull car over, gathering her hair into a ponytail and then hurling outside door. Then, when we get to Fashion District loft where they live (not far), he will not wake up. She is out of car, I come around passenger side and try to help her. He suddenly comes to, sees my face and takes a sucker punch swing, missing. She tells him "No no, babe, this is our Uber driver..."

She walks him across the street before he crumbles on sidewalk in front of their building. As I leave, she is dragging him by one arm along sidewalk towards entrance. Like they've done this before.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Once when I was working the road (police officer) I found a young woman passed out in the street, buck naked. It was 20 degrees out. That got her an ECO for a psych evaluation.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> At least they didn't shoot him.
> 
> .


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> Red Prius? Huh
> But anyway you shouldn't bother yourself for this kind of people.
> If he's not on the middle of the road just leave him there.
> Just advise, don't put your nose in somebody's else business, nothing good will happen.


Sorry if i didn't make it clear, but he was my passenger.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Sorry if i didn't make it clear, but he was my passenger.


So, he get out of your car and laid down in the middle of the street and fell asleep?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Narcan saves lives!


They want to die, why stop them?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> They want to die, why stop them?


No one can die before he or she leave 5 stars in Uber app, that's a rule.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Drunk lives matter.


Drunk lives splatter.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Adrenaline Junkie @Young Kim, you regale us with great stories! However, I beg of you, never, ever, ever consider giving mouth-to-mouth to a pax who is drunk and laying in the road. Next you know, you'll be hauled away for sexual assault. Glad you called in the lights & sirens.


Plus this is Covid-19 pandemic season. Save yourself first.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Don’t ever touch a sick, drunk, intoxicated, inebriated, high, sleeping, or passed out pax.

Call the cops. Wait for them to arrive.

A strong grip from trying to help a passed-out drunk college girl get up off the street, can easily turn into bruises the next morning. And theeeeeen...


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Don't ever touch a sick, drunk, intoxicated, inebriated, high, sleeping, or passed out pax.
> 
> Call the cops. Wait for them to arrive.
> 
> A strong grip from trying to help a passed-out drunk college girl get up off the street, can easily turn into bruises the next morning. And theeeeeen...


If The final destination is a house and not apartment the solution is pretty easy, just wake everyone in this house and let them deal with it. Doesn't matter which house it it, you can wake up neighbors as well. :smiles:
But yes, cops are good solution(but this guy can wake up and left before cops came, and you gonna explain them the reason why they stop watching game of thrones on Netflix in 3 in the morning.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)
> View attachment 510681
> 
> 
> ...


I think posting this is in serious bad taste. Wow.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I think posting this is in serious bad taste. Wow.


I disagree.. I didn't show his face or say his name or say his address. This is a site where we share our stories. And this is a very unique story. And in my post I did not say anything disparaging about him. I just felt very concerned for him, I did not say anything insulting about him. Just profound concern. Have a great day.

It seems that you're a very sensitive person. I do understand. The please understand I wasn't making fun of him.

It actually did help me to post here because it was happening in real time. So while I was waiting for him and trying to get him aroused when I posted and a couple of other members told me to call 911... that's what tipped my decision toward calling 911.

I think that what you or others should probably think is what is the intention of the person making the post. If I had posted this and said insulting things making fun of him. Or just laughed about it, then you're right it's in very poor taste. But I posted while I was waiting because I really didn't know the best decision and thanks to the other members I think I made the correct one.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> So, he get out of your car and laid down in the middle of the street and fell asleep?


With my extensive experience dealing with drunks....

That's how I understand the story went as well.

That story checks out plus has pics.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's My drunk passenger story. Albeit second hand from a friend. First of all I "used" to drive in New Orleans. A friend got a pick up late at night in the French Quarter,. A very drunk girl got in his car, apparently she had entered an ambiguous destination. She immediately passed out in the back of his car. He tried to wake her up and pulled over and asked her where she wanted to go, she became hostile. Now having a crazed drunk girl in his car he was afraid that she might make some accusation that he "touched her". She passed out again and dealing with the situation of having a crazy drunk passed out girl in his car he was like what do I do now? Just outside of the French Quarter is the police station. He drove into the parking lot, which has a sign Police vehicles only. Some police seem him pull in and came to ask him what he was doing. He explained that he was an Uber driver and had picked up a passenger that was very drunk and passed out and he did not know where she wanted to go. The cops opened the back car door and said Ma'am are you OK where do you live. She became violent and started cursing and fighting the police. Well have to tell you how this ended. The police pulled her out the car slapped her in handcuffs and carted her sorry ass off the Jail!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Good point my friend good point. I was thinking about lifting him but I was afraid he had alcohol poisoning because he just literally wasn't responding period and then when I tried to gently pull him up and he said those expletives at me. I knew that he needed some serious help. I cannot imagine how angry his parents are going to be because they're knocking on his front door


Most of my nights (and plenty of days) between about 14-21 were spent somewhere in the neighborhood of blackout drunk. During some of those years I had a friend named Theresa who always had an abundance of shitty weed. Every couple of months she would show up when I was already fully stupid drunk. She'd ask if I wanted to smoke with her and it would have been rude not to. Each time I wound up intensely sick from the synergistic effects of weed and alcohol: cold sweats, tachycardia, panic (mostly from thinking my heart was going to explode). Each time I'd vomit explosively and instantly feel better. I'm guessing this doofus did something like that.

Kim, dude, you knew better than to pick up this nitwit (particularly without confirming he's an adult). If anything like this happens again, please don't hesitate to call 911. Even if he hadn't choked on his own vomit, he could have been aspirating while lying in the street. Every moment counts. You're a smart man who panicked.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Again, narcan saves lives. Cant say it enough. Specially in the west or south sides here. 290 isnt called the heroin highway for nothing.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

So what happened? Did he live? Die?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> So what happened? Did he live? Die?


Right, let's create a pool, a death pool.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> So what happened? Did he live? Die?


He's probably at the bar having a hair of the dog.

.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> At least they didn't shoot him.
> 
> .


Why would the police shoot him you ****ing ass wipe.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> Why would the police shoot him you @@@@ing ass wipe.


Are you telling me you are not a fan of summary executions for underage drinking offenses?

Underage drinking is a gateway offense. That's where it starts, and it is only a matter of time before it escalates to illegal narcotic use, grand theft auto, copyright infringement, insider trading, and murder.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> So what happened? Did he live? Die?


Honestly I don't know. But definitely alcohol and drugs, whether they're illegal or legal are such a dangerous mix! I sure hope that he is fine, but I'm guessing he won't be going out anymore late at nights. If his parents have anything to say about it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Again, narcan saves lives. Cant say it enough. Specially in the west or south sides here. 290 isnt called the heroin highway for nothing.


I just wish Narcan was freely available to drivers. I saw it advertised at the pharmacy but it's expensive.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

If he was drinking and doing dope, being narcan’d would have made him wake up and breath first.

Then puke all over the place. Thats how you know its an OD. Narcan will not react to alcohol. But will make your body refuse it at that point.

Cops in some places have it ready to go. Its a small squirt in the nose only, even if your not breathing at that moment. It works!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)
> View attachment 510681
> 
> 
> ...


Those shoes might be worth quite a bit on ebay. Just saying.



Who is John Galt? said:


> At least they didn't shoot him.
> 
> .


&#127482;&#127474; If it moves.... shoot it. &#127482;&#127474;


----------



## Ford2020 (Aug 9, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)
> View attachment 510681
> 
> 
> ...


Dude wtf, I wouldn't get this ****ed up on COVID.Specially when there is people who are positive.Check the news,be alert to all types of dangerous things.Drink at home if this is how shitty you get,imagine what other people saw him there alone probably robbed him.well deserved for playing dumb.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

Enter 5 Star. Big tip. Leave him in the street. We all gotta learn life's lessons somehow. You are a kind man to give up wages on a stupid drunk kid. I'm all for being a professional and giving good service. But his guy F'd himself. Maybe call an ambulance as your drive away. But I ain't wasting anymore time on this wasted kid. He'll survive. 

I know it's not always possible to prevent a super drunk person from getting in your car. But this guy did not belong in yours.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Are you telling me you are not a fan of summary executions for underage drinking offenses?
> 
> Underage drinking is a gateway offense. That's where it starts, and it is only a matter of time before it escalates to illegal narcotic use, grand theft auto, copyright infringement, insider trading, and murder.


Tired of police being the butt of the joke. They're doing their job. Floyd was passing counterfeit $20 bills and overdosing on opioids by the time police got to him. Stop the madness. Police aren't handcuffing innocent people nor drawing their weapons on them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Helpmehome said:


> Maybe call an ambulance as your drive away. But I ain't wasting anymore time on this wasted kid. He'll survive.


Will he? Or will he get run over by someone who is texting while driving and didn't notice a person lying in the road?


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *If it doesn't move, move it.*
> &#127482;&#127474; If it moves.... shoot it. &#127482;&#127474;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> On the phone with 911. I hate to get him in trouble... But this is serious. They are sending someone.. police are here





Young Kim said:


> Honestly I don't know. But definitely alcohol and drugs, whether they're illegal or legal are such a dangerous mix! I sure hope that he is fine, but I'm guessing he won't be going out anymore late at nights. If his parents have anything to say about it.


Separate emotions from driving pax, because someday, as much as you are driving, you will come into a dangerous situation and if you don't make the correct decisions if you are hesitant.

From one night driver to another.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

Yo Kim pro tip here:
1) kick dude right in the balls to wake him up
2) if doesn't wake up, at least you got even for him causing trouble and taking up you're valuable time

And most importantly
3) end trip and drive around his arse and get the hell out of there quick. Is it your responsibility what happens with pax AFTER you arrive to destination? Why can't you just pretend the guy walked out of your car on his own and you drove away? You're not his keeper or guardian, you're not compelled to help him.

"Yes officer, the pax exited my car on his own and "possibly" fell down afterwards but I'm not sure. I fulfilled my commitment in bringing him to his desired destination and I know or saw nothing else". This statement is all you need for next time.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

El Impulsador said:


> Yo Kim pro tip here:
> 1) kick dude right in the balls to wake him up
> 2) if doesn't wake up, at least you got even for him causing trouble and taking up you're valuable time
> 
> ...


@El Impulsador my friend, when my brain synapses ran across the "Yo Kim pro tip here:..." I was awaiting some sage compassionate kind reply like, "Have some emergency narcan in your glovebox" or "put a warm blanket over the pax" or something like that... BUT, your response of ..."kick dude right in the balls!" just had me floored...haha.

Not sure how serious you are, but really I felt I had to help the pax. After all, he was in the middle of the street. Fell right out of the car when I opened the door for him... AND, he was unconscious and vomiting. When people do that after ingesting alcohol, weed, (maybe drugs), they can possibly lose their lives.

If he was talking and moving around, that would be different. But he was in a dangerous state!



doyousensehumor said:


> Separate emotions from driving pax, because someday, as much as you are driving, you will come into a dangerous situation and if you don't make the correct decisions if you are hesitant.
> 
> From one night driver to another.


@doyousensehumor my comrade, good to have a fellow night driver say helpful supportive things. I often second guess myself, it is true. I need to make myself more decisive. I hated it when I saw the police cars come up.... I wanted only the ambulance come and a paramedic arrive. But in Chicago it is protocol for the police to show anyways. I feared that the parents would annihilate the freedoms of my pax for a stupid decision he had made. I worried that the parents of the guy/girl whose house the party was being held at would be notified, and all heck would break loose. So I did as you say hesitate. and tried so hard to wake the kid up. I waited and monitored his pulse and breathing for many minutes. The pulse was rapid and the breath was slow and labored... I sensed a medical emergency.

I checked with anyone awake here on UP.net and they concurred with me that 911 should be called.

In other situations late at night in Chicago you are correct. I'll ruminate on that idea that we need to not get emotional, and good split second decisions are necessary to avoid a dangerous situation. Cheers mate!



MikhailCA said:


> If The final destination is a house and not apartment the solution is pretty easy, just wake everyone in this house and let them deal with it. Doesn't matter which house it it, you can wake up neighbors as well. :smiles:
> But yes, cops are good solution(but this guy can wake up and left before cops came, and you gonna explain them the reason why they stop watching game of thrones on Netflix in 3 in the morning.


@MikhailCA, I did think of knocking on the house door. But it was 4:00 am in the middle of the night, and this was a rich/affluent suburb in Chicago. I worried how someone may respond if they heard the doorbell ring at that time if they are not expecting it.



Helpmehome said:


> Enter 5 Star. Big tip. Leave him in the street. We all gotta learn life's lessons somehow. You are a kind man to give up wages on a stupid drunk kid. I'm all for being a professional and giving good service. But his guy F'd himself. Maybe call an ambulance as your drive away. But I ain't wasting anymore time on this wasted kid. He'll survive.
> 
> I know it's not always possible to prevent a super drunk person from getting in your car. But this guy did not belong in yours.


@Helpmehome, he sort of just "ended up" in my backseat (meaning it was done in a way that was tricky). It was a surprise. After I got to the pickup location, I saw people coming out of the house. People were walking around my car. I heard the door open... I looked up and saw three guys standing to my left side. I looked in my rear view mirror, and there was a guy sitting up quiet (blue mask on) just silent. I said, "Could I confirm the name on the Uber account?" I heard a mumbled "T..."

And that is when I started the ride. But your assessment is 100% correct. If I saw a guy/gal stumble out, wobbly, barely get into my car by himself, then I was cancel on him.

However, his entrance into my car was sort of done to fool the driver. I think the friends sort of "sneaked" their friend into my car. They put him in probably holding him up by his shoulders from behind me, trying to avoid my seeing him getting him my car in the state he was in.



MikhailCA said:


> So, he get out of your car and laid down in the middle of the street and fell asleep?


@MikahailCA my friend, when he ride ended, I called out his name, and there was no response. After 30 seconds of this, I opened my door, got out and opened his door... that is when he fell out and I caught him. Then he fell onto the street as I cradled his head from hitting the cement. He was not sleeping peacefully. Rather he was unconscious.



bone-aching-work said:


> They want to die, why stop them?


@bone-aching-work , ouch! That is cold!



MikhailCA said:


> No one can die before he or she leave 5 stars in Uber app, that's a rule.


@MikhailCA... just two words... "epic response"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I wouldn’t knock either. Drunks are Notorious for almost getting the correct address in when placing their Uber.

1022 1220 12220 102022 

It’s too easy to almost have the correct address to knock honestly.


I don’t ever knock or honk late night and I honestly don’t do it much in the daytime.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I wouldn't knock either. Drunks are Notorious for almost getting the correct address in when placing their Uber.
> 
> 1022 1220 12220 102022
> 
> It's too easy to almost have the correct address to knock honestly.


@Stevie The magic Unicorn , I thought the same. What if I ended up knocking on the wrong house! At 4:00 am in the morning?! And what if the owner was armed? That crossed my mind.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I wouldn't leave him there. I'd call 911. Sure he'll spend the night in a jail cell for a drunk and disorderly charge but it's better than getting killed.


Young Kim said:


> I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)
> View attachment 510681
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

In retrospect you did the right thing getting his drunk butt help. I'm jaded to hate drunk idiots for obvious reasons and because I live in an area inundated with drunk morons. But this kid did not deserve to get killed for doing what I've done a few times. Just a few.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> call 911
> 
> grab his phone
> give yourself a nice tip and 5 stars, lol just kidding


On a totally unrelated-to-OP, and solely relative to the quoted piece- I have done precisely this! Though I must admit, I did _not_ leave myself a tip in-app... but that was because, upon returning the phone which I self-rated upon, I did not return the wrap of $20 bills. Some may call this unethical, but I justified it because paxhole:

1.) Was lucky enough to get their $800 phone returned on-the-spot, sans return fee thanks to their 5-star driver. 
And
2.) Had put me in potentially devastating legal issues due to the material which was inside the aforementioned wrap of $20 bills.

I would rather it have been an actual "wrap" of several bills; it was instead four $20 bills wrapped around a bag of a "white powdery substance" and a business card. I figured the business card was a "call me if you need more" reference- except that the bag was far more than just a "taste."

I was happy with the $80 tip on the 7.5x four mile ride. That made for a quick $148 in full. &#128513;
Well... not in FULL, as I had to dispose of that "product." (And no- spoiler it may be, but I did not consume it; I am a Licensed Addiction Counselor outside of the ride hailing bit- it didn't go to waste, though). 2016 seems like a while "world ago." Then again... it was. &#128579;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> At least they didn't shoot him.
> 
> .


He was white



SleelWheels said:


> Tired of police being the butt of the joke. They're doing their job. Floyd was passing counterfeit $20 bills and overdosing on opioids by the time police got to him. Stop the madness. Police aren't handcuffing innocent people nor drawing their weapons on them.


You sure about that?










She was asleep in her bed


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> @El Impulsador my friend, when my brain synapses ran across the "Yo Kim pro tip here:..." I was awaiting some sage compassionate kind reply like,* "Have some emergency narcan in your glovebox"* or "...


I actually do (though the intranasal form, not IV). 
I've also called Denver PD to inform them of a [suspected] overdose I saw outside downtown while out driving. They arrived within 4min; the individual was immediately brought to consciousness, and _*not*_ arrested.
A few years back when CO state legislature passed specific Opioid-related laws, the organization with whom I worked at the time was involved in the direct training of DPD in handling such cases. Now, a significant portion of officers on duty have it on-hand, having saved many lives to-date. It was amazing to see the laws serve their _intended_ purpose while going about my typical day.

As for the circumstances you encountered @Young Kim - I can only imagine how nerve-wrecking that was. You definitely did the right thing by calling for help.



Trafficat said:


> I just wish Narcan was freely available to drivers. I saw it advertised at the pharmacy but it's expensive.


In Colorado, it's available to anyone [for free] who states a need or desire to have it on-hand by visiting the Harm Reduction Centers (aka "syringe exchange," but they're *so much more* than that). It is routinely written as an Rx (to potentially be covered via insurance and, admittedly as a "CYA" to prescribers) to people upon receipt of an Rx for an Opioid. While yes, it can now be purchased OTC, the intranasal formulation is pricey (unless one almost knows it _will_ be utilized).

One can only hope more states and municipalities open up to the idea of saving lives and minimizing harm over funneling folks into, through, and back around the Justice _System_. 
I urge anyone to find organizations which support such measures, then write your congressional representatives (Drug Policy Alliance, or DPA, is good start). 
It took many of us, but it came to fruition. It will come to realization in more and more places.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Props for not drawing a wiener on his face before authorities arrived.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> In Colorado, it's available to anyone [for free] who states a need or desire to have it on-hand by visiting the Harm Reduction Centers (aka "syringe exchange," but they're *so much more* than that). It is routinely written as an Rx (to potentially be covered via insurance and, admittedly as a "CYA" to prescribers) to people upon receipt of an Rx for an Opioid. While yes, it can now be purchased OTC, the intranasal formulation is pricey (unless one almost knows it _will_ be utilized).


My doctor gave me a prescription for opiates, which cost about $12.... the pharmacy said I could buy some Narcan to go with it for $75. The insurance route makes sense, but I don't have any insurance to cover anything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)
> View attachment 510681
> 
> 
> ...


ADMIT IT !

YOU HIT HIM !


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> ADMIT IT !
> 
> YOU HIT HIM !
> View attachment 511282


Dude. That is a lot of PRIVATE messages on your account. @tohunt4me . What's the rumpus? You don't like answering PMs?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

So did you find out if he lived????


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> At least they didn't shoot him.
> 
> .


They wouldn't shoot him.....he's not black


----------



## SwissToni (Aug 4, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> I'm on a current Uber ride , park ridge IL and he's literally lying in the middle of the street vomiting. Here's a picture of him he's lying in the middle of the street and he can't get up. It's a picture of him but it does not include his face so it's totally anonymous. He's passed out and I cannot get him up. I can't just leave him here but I don't know if I should drag him to his house or not. He's probably underage(i can't tell for sure... probably in high school...but i cant be 100%)
> View attachment 510681
> 
> 
> ...


What would you do if you turned up and pax was your kid? Easy desicion when you think of it in that way.



MikhailCA said:


> So, he get out of your car and laid down in the middle of the street and fell asleep?


Maybe ease up on the harsh breaking pax might stay in car...&#128518;


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Good point my friend good point. I was thinking about lifting him but I was afraid he had alcohol poisoning because he just literally wasn't responding period and then when I tried to gently pull him up and he said those expletives at me. I knew that he needed some serious help. I cannot imagine how angry his parents are going to be because they're knocking on his front door


 For future reference:
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/alcohol-poisoning/symptoms-causes/syc-20354386


----------

